# Engraved Wine Rack



## Davolous (Dec 26, 2014)

Just getting started, but check out one of my first wine racks. Let me know what you think.


----------



## RegarRenill (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks great...you'll fill it up quickly, I'm sure!


----------



## Thig (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks very sturdy and great detail work. Obviously it is more of an ornamental wine rack than a cellar storage rack.


----------



## Bergmann (Dec 26, 2014)

I LIKKKE IT! very nice.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 26, 2014)

That very nice. For some reason, Santa brought me a scroll saw for Christmas and I have been trying to think of how I could use it. Thanks for at least one idea.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 26, 2014)

That is a work of art !


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2014)

That is beautiful.


----------



## Davolous (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks, all!

Once I perfect my system for making the face plates: I want to make plates floor to ceiling along one wall in my cellar.

I made a few of single row racks as Christmas presents as well.


----------



## corinth (Dec 28, 2014)

It really looks great. A lot of work and a lot of detail.
I have been doing woodworking as a hobby for almost 30 years and your engraving is excellent!

I am curious as to the method of cutting out the wine bottle half rounds.
Hole saw cutter and then rip in Half?
circle cutter bit?
Just curious
Corinth
(ps: The table saw always wins!)


----------



## JohnT (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, Looks great!


----------



## Davolous (Jan 7, 2015)

Corinth, originally I was using a hole saw. Including the rack in the top picture.


----------



## Davolous (Jan 7, 2015)

corinth said:


> It really looks great. A lot of work and a lot of detail.
> I have been doing woodworking as a hobby for almost 30 years and your engraving is excellent!
> 
> I am curious as to the method of cutting out the wine bottle half rounds.
> ...


The top rack was done that way (First one I posted in this thread).

Yes, I was originally using just using hole saw. That's how I got started on the hole endeavor over year ago.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 7, 2015)

Davolous said:


> Yes, I was originally using just using hole saw. That's how I got started on the *hole* endeavor a year ago.



Nice one!


----------



## Davolous (Jan 7, 2015)

*The racks I am going to sell at my local wine supply shop*


----------



## corinth (Jan 8, 2015)

*engraved-wine-rack*

Hi again,
I really like the engraving---very nice.
I was told and still do put my initials and date on all of my work somewhere.
if you ever want to tread into another forum,
I use the below one for woodworking.
Corinth
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/login.php?do=logout&logouthash=1420760618-4afc2bcf0f034d6f61028cc93bac79cfecccb334


----------

